
Cable Companies Want to Secretly Record You Watching TV - ossamaben
http://www.followletter.com/o/5253/http://www.hubspot.com/email/v1/click?v=3&e=f18dQhb0S66.6SzFmrVLwPG27bf0c0N76pCRjrNsTkW2Rlzhj538Y3CW2_0HZb1PxttHW59p0mH8NY2LtW1BqLgh74Sj4JW3GD_Jm7z0DyyW5L0ZHv7C4WQHW9jT3mH5TQ1J_W8gf1N23SZhfWV4B6vr7WG6sjW1TyKHK231vp_W3d13n_76W372W3GDP6093t1D8W5rbQpQ2L71P7W65MH5n7VP1w0W2nqWqs6F9wDlW6MF0Rc6g1GXTN5hPMW3_qSTFW2_YhtD2Z.16dW5Tlsbh6DK2KGN4VtZwR9kZDlW1Dzcql8tJbNxW7gxSxk6mXjnJN1l3SZQDFVchW7Z533z4Yyv4ZW8tndjT7C5Xx8W3r4NPL5M8czgW48qvL83VzgW6W4yr_6g22Y9.QN4wPJrMZCs.wW7qZrKV8G15prW9jtyZM3Mkm1cW22xYJj1lDBDFW3sD8Qh9j6BNyN20JwZnFCgT1111#.Up0KpiJTK8U.hackernews
======
a3n
> How would you show your disdain in front of cable companies' secret cable
> box cameras? I might do some practice karaoke for them, or perhaps read the
> epic poem Beowulf in its original Old English.

I would close my account. If I had one.

